# Lines drawn on my sd9ve mags and gun wont lock open after last round.



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

The mags have a line that looks like someone did with a marker on the follower. I have an sd40ve too it don't have that like and locks open last round fired. But the 9 don't. Im wondering if i got mags that were refurbished.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Called SW about it. The lock open will improve with break in. The lines on the mags is from QC randomly checking them.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

AllenFromPa said:


> Called SW about it. The lock open will improve with break in. The lines on the mags is from QC randomly checking them.


Absolutely correct about the marks on the followers-I work at a indoor range as an armorer and every new S&W we receive has that mark on the mags.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Good to see a manufacturer that keeps up with QC,


----------

